# TRANNY REPLACEMENT



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

HELLO, I AM DRIVING A "71 510 WAGON,4 SPEED, THAT I WOULD LIKE TO CHANGE TO A 5 SPEED TRANNY, WHAT IS COMPATIBLE?
i HAVE BEEN TOLD ON ANOTHER FORUM THAT THE 1977-79 200SX 5 SPEED , SHORT TAIL WILL BOLT RIGHT ON. iS THIS CORRRECT?
THANKS
HAK


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Pretty much any "L" motor 5 speed will bolt right up. I have a 280z 5 speed and L20B in mine as we speak.


----------

